# egr system



## fly240sx (May 24, 2004)

I have a 95 Zenki and today I took my car to Autozone to have it checked out because my CEL is on. The code came to be *P0402* meaning *there is excessive flow in the exhaust gas recirculation (EGR) system*. Have anyone ever gotten this before? Also can anyone help? I check my EGR and it was working fine because I pushed up on it and my car dies. I checked all the piping for cracks and it was fine. The guy at Autozone told me it might be the EGR sensor or the vaccum that sucks up the air. He told me I had to go to the dealer to get it checked out. That is like that last thing I want to do. It's going to be expensive because I was there before and asked them to checked why my CEL came on and he told me it'll be 135 j/ to check it and that is w/o the repair or anything. I'm glad there's Autozone. If anyone know what to do and can help I would be very thankful for you.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

u can buy the computer for that the computer is 150 at autozone


----------

